# JT's goodbye/we love you thread.



## KhasMek

As the topic states, jt has given up his maintainer status for the fascinate to sbrissen due to real life. He will not disappear from the scene or stop being awesome, but his time with the fascinate is done (for now?). 
Let's use this thread to give him all the thanks and praise he deserves and keep it out of his development threads.

For me, I will never forget him or what he has done for CDMA Samsung development, and for my own education on android. He taught me most of what I know in the last 13 months without any hesitation. Through that experience with him, he has become a very close friend to me and many others I expect. He always managed to stay out of the stupid drama and BS that happens, unless he knew he was in the right. This trait is the one I appreciate learning most from him, still working on the application of it though, heheheh.
It truly is the end of and era. But every ending makes for a beginning, I can't wait to see what happens with him, and our community next.

(I'll check my grammar later, but I wanted to post this real quick on my smoke break at work.)

Please share your experiences and stories here, I'll make sure he sees it.


----------



## papstar

I've moved on from my fascinate, but what a great first android phone it was, almost entirely due to jt. I remember refreshing the dev forums for hours a day waiting for the next big thing from him. He is like a java god. This phone, and its community, would be nowhere near what it is now if it wasn't for jt. JT, thank you for all that you have done for this community. Best of luck in whatever future endeavors you encounter.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sbrissen

I'm in the same boat, I would not be where I am without JT. He is one of few that is always willing to help and teach without hesitation. The fascinate was my first android phone and from day one I have looked up to him. You can imagine my delight when he asked me take over maintaining it, its such an honor.


----------



## shag_on_e

Im surely gonna miss my flash dealer. I do believe he was on the verge of turning the fascinate into a flying machine, but a virtually flawless cm'ed super phone will have to suffice...

~~~~There is no spoon~~~~


----------



## CAK_0023

Would like to thank JT for all of his great work on the fascinate.Looking forward to getting a Nexus even more now that I know he will be working on it.

The fascinate is a fine piece of hardware and jt helped to make it work to its fullest potential.

Best of luck to him.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using RootzWiki


----------



## jhssal

Thanks JT for this ICS rom. I think I'll keep my fascinate longer than I expected because of this cool rom.

And also thanks to SB for taking over this rom...


----------



## ashenwreck

Just wanted to say, JT, huge fan of the work you've done on this phone. As I told you once before on Twitter (not that this should be memorable in any way), this phone would have been such a disaster without you, which is apparent every time I need to go back to stock for a whole 5 minutes. Now waiting out until my upgrade is not the painful experience it could have been.

Enjoy your new phone, you absolutely deserve it.


----------



## mezster

^^ What they said, couldn't say much more. Thanks JT!

Thanks to sbrissen too! Can't wait for ICS Pool Party!


----------



## kidserious

Hey! you can't go anywhere bro, you still haven't fixed MMS yet. xD Dude jt, where do I begin. I'll never forget the late nights staying up like a crackhead in IRC on the off-chance that you would pop in with a new fix. Or when you started working on the nexus s kernel. Epic times! You were the ONLY reason the fascinate was/is worth a damn. Without you this device would suck. I love the fact that you have moved on to the Nexus, as I and many others have. Looking forward to continuing to follow your work.

Sent from my SCH-I905 using Tapatalk


----------



## 123sit

+1 on everything already said above. I definitely would not enjoy my phone nearly as much as I do now. jt, you and your work has been appreciated by many and I just wanted to show my thanks with this post. Thanks again super dev.

Sent from my Glitched CM9 Mesmerize


----------



## mengineer

If it wasn't for JT,& tsm, I would of got rid of the fascinate a long time ago.Made great contributions to the community while never asking for a thing, unlike all the trolls that have came & gone. Thanks for all the work you contributed in making the fascinate live this long & get to where it is.Good luck & best of wishes in life.

Sent from Tapatalk on my TAN Res 2 Fascinate.


----------



## saps

To jt1134








for all his work on the fascinate and all the knowledge and help he gave so many of us


----------



## sickin

I do not know much yet in the way of android development but what I do know I learned from jt and from studying the stuff he put out. Thanks a lot man you made a phone I would have been sick of a long time ago something that I will keep for some time yet. I really appreciate all you did for this entire community and hopefully my next phone is the same one you have ha ha


----------



## Baked_Tator

i must say, it sucks tushy to see you go homie but all the work you have done make the i500 phones so awesome that their life lasted way longer than it should have!!!

thanks for all the help getting stuff to flash right, all the ROM you built, and all the knowledge you gave to me and the android community (when you were not building all these kickass ROM to give us our flash fix...lol)
good luck in life homie and i hope to see more of your work (even though i wont have th gnex)!!!



saps said:


> To jt1134
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for all his work on the fascinate and all the knowledge and help he gave so many of us


+1 to this!!!


----------



## nklenchik

Thanks for everything JYT, you've done a lot for Fascinate users over the past 2 years. Would have never thought my phone would work this well 2 years ago. Can't wait until you start developing for the Galaxy Nexus!


----------



## larryp1962

JT i never talked with you personally but i am very grateful for all the work and time you have put into making our phones much better.

I wish you the best of luck!

THANKS!!!


----------



## chopper the dog

/me pounds chest twice and points at jt.

good day.


----------



## _josh__

Thanx for everything. Your work has always been my go to. Good luck in your new adventures kind sir.


----------



## crispybacon

Without his hardwork most of us wouldn't have kept this phone as long as we have. JT thanks for all your bacon for the fascinate over it's course of time, I can't wait to see what you do in the future with new devices. Good luck in life and nyan cat.

Don't forget to add bacon and unicorn tears to everything.


----------



## Special_opps

JT I see that little tear in your eye, don't worry bro it is ok to cry. We know your gonna miss all of us bad. That's why you sent us sbrissen to be abused.

Just wanted to say we love you man, if you need anything you know where we are.

We got your back yo.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## nemeth2027

JT, I really can't say much more than what's been said. So +1 on everyones comments.
Thanks for making my first android phone amazing. You alone have made this guy an Android for lifer!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## skynet11

jt1134 is why I postponed retiring my Fascinate to get the Charge (there was no prospect of getting anything MTD/AOSP on the Charge at the time







). As many of you have said, he made the Fascinate live on long after it should have been obsolete. As it is, it's more up-to-date than many SGS2 models from a development perspective! Without jt1134 we could just forget about having Gingerbread prior to late Autumn, and we would never have ICS. However, I don't have to say "good bye," and neither do many of you. Even if you didn't (or aren't going to any time soon) upgrade to the Gnex, you still enjoy jt1134's handiwork on the Charge, the Verizon Galaxy Tab, and I don't even remember all the other devices he's taken to the next level. As for you who still use your Fascinate as your daily driver, you're still in more than capable hands with sbrissen, and he'll continue to build on jt's legendary work. You will certainly miss him, but you'll always be able to enjoy the benefits of his work. Have fun with your new job and your new device, jt1134! And say hi to your cat for me









Terminators run on Android...


----------



## jt1134

awwww shucks, thanks guise

I'd shed a tear but I'm too damn tired from driving









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## drose6102

Thank you jt for all your hard work. You made my first smart phone an incredible experience that will never be forgotten. I wish you the best.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeric

Thanks for all your hard work. The fascinate was my first Android phone and you made it usable. Without your work I may not be using my galaxy nexus now and be on another platform. Good luck with everything else you do.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## calebr2048

I guess there isn't much I can say that hasn't already been said but I wanted to post something anyway. THANK YOU jt1134! I hope you realize how greatful everyone is for all the hard work you've done and will continue to do. You are a Gentleman and a Scholar and I look forward to seeing more of your amazing work in the future!


----------



## dablitzkrieg

Thanks for your awesome work

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## WoundTight

This has been my first Android phone too. For a smart phone it was dumb till jt and others did their magic. Thanks for the countless hours you have givin our community.


----------



## Sheepdog Elite

JT made my fascinate not suck. I'll miss his leet skills.

Jt if you're ever in southern Montana for work I'll buy you a beer!


----------



## murd0ck

JT thanks for all you have done with the fascinate. That was my first experience in the Android World and Devs like you and awesome community support like Khasmek, Imnuts, Retrokid, and many others have made it so much better.

We all know you will do great work in whatever you do and hope you have gotten enough donations to take the wife out to dinner and spend time with your family.

Again thanks for all your hard work.

Murd0ck

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## mcgleevn

Thanks JT!!!


----------



## skynet11

I've used your work starting way back with Superclean 1.x Eclair and now still use ICS on my Fascinate. It's been quite an experience! Thanks for everything!

Terminators run on Android...


----------



## M00NEY

I'm not sure I can say anything new - just want to add my thanks to the mix and note that we all are not only grateful, but understand completely that life is life...


----------



## puk3n

the future is bright for you my friend, thanks for all your time and efforts


----------



## KeithN

Thank you for everything. You were a major factor for me actually enjoying my fascinate. I don't mind waiting for my upgrade, of course I couldn't say the same if I were still on TW. I'm glad you were able to get another great dev to take up the project too. Thanks!

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------



## scndmdw

I love you man, no ****.


----------



## awedel

Sad to hear you are leaving. You made my first Android experience great in spite of me trying to screw it up with this phone. Your hard work has made this phone Awesome!

Sent from my Modded, Overclocked, and Customized Fascinate using RootzWiki.


----------



## suppliesidejesus

Thanks for all the fish.


----------



## knivesout

It's pretty much all been said at this point, but I just had to chime in with a quick thanks to jt! You've done more to enhance the value of this phone than Samsung, that's for damn sure. I'll be seeing you on the nexus forums a bit later on and look forward to being able to again enjoy the fruits of your labor!


----------



## charliepan69

Thank you so much for all you have done jt! I am another who is still learning, and happy to be doing it on my fascinate because of your work. Wanted you to know that I did not consider getting a gnex until I learned that you will be working on it, I'm sure you will bring out it's full potential!


----------



## big_limits

Thanks for keeping this phone relevant and giving many of my friends phone envy.


----------



## bigjobber69

you have truly made this phone what it should be! Good luck in your future endeavors! Thanks for leaving us in good hands!


----------



## miami slim

JT you consistently brought the crispiest bacon to breakfast. Thanks for all the hard work


----------



## scarmon25

JT. You made my time on the Mesmerize wonderful. You along with all the other Dev's really did a great job bringing the big stuff to the little carrier and phone that is USCC and the Mesmerize. Thank you for all your work and I wish for you all I wish for myself and more in life. I hope your new job works out and you end up retiring from it. Good luck and thanks again. You really set the standard for me when I look at another Deb's work and attitude.


----------



## js1n3m

JT,
You're very talented... and I'm envious. Thanks for all your time/work/generosity, and good luck with whatever it is you're doing now.


----------



## Adelos

suppliesidejesus said:


> Thanks for all the fish.


He gave enough to feed more than five thousand. (The metaphorical fish are the ROMs he's produced)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mellen_hed

As others have said, JT made this phone the shiz when it could have very easily been a flop. I, personally, have moved on to the gnex, but still maintain two other fascinates for my less tech savvy friends and they are also continually thankful for their phone not being a turd, also.

YOU ARE THE MAN and i can't wait to see your work on a phone that doesn't need aosp ported to it.

To those who still have fascinates, you already know sbrissen is a smali beast and i urge you all to support each other and him, and keep this community awesome!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JoshDB

JT, thank you for taking this phone everywhere it could go. I just ordered a Gnex on Friday, I hope to enjoy your talents there, as well.


----------



## mbrulla

JT...what can I say that hasn't already been said?

You're simply the best. You will be missed. Thank you for everything.

Sbrissen, thank you for taking over the reins. You have done some amazing work for our devices and I can only imagine what is coming for us.

Thank you to the both of you, and to JT...the best of luck.


----------



## dbaybay

Thanks for everything you've done JT! I used to have a Mesmerize and loved all the work you did for the Fascinate. We had ICS days after it dropped, while the E4GT I'm on now hardly just got CM7 and MIUI. I miss the days of your development from you more than you know. I hope all in your life goes well and you come back to your fans soon


----------



## dIGITALbEATdOWN

Thank you... what else can I say that hasn't already been.


----------



## spartan.062

Thanks for all your work on AOSP JT! If it wasn't for your work, I'm sure that I would have chucked my Fascinate off a cliff. You have kept the Fascinate up to date and fun to use. So, thank you JT! It's a shame that you are leaving the Fascinate, but at least the Galaxy Nexus folks will have you around.


----------



## kev4979

JT...Thanks. Good luck to you.


----------



## HarleyJoel

JT, sorry to see you go. Another story of you prolonging my fascinate's existence. Your work here has been greatly appreciated. I wish you well.


----------



## Snyperx

Just wanted to say thank you for all the hard work, being a valuable member to the community, and just being you. Good luck with the new job and hope to see you online every now and then.


----------



## akellar

JT just want to say thanks for everything. Not just for making the phone's awesome though. But more because you were awesome in the way you go about it. You have no problems helping out where needed (as evidence by the fact that the Mesmerize/Showcase have CM7/ICS) and answering "dumb" questions by those of us who know nothing. Basically, thanks for being a great guy first and an amazing dev second.


----------



## sypherz28

Thank You!!


----------



## nimerix

I just wanted to say thank you to JT for everything you did for us in the Fascinate community. I'm not longer using my Fascinate, but I felt like I used it for far longer than I though I would thanks to JT's work.

Don't be a stranger, man.


----------



## cvs0115

JT!! THANK YOU!!! I have been following you since XDA. I believe what you did for the fascinate has been incredible and I believe other developers have a large shoe to fill. Good luck to you and best wishes.


----------



## pdubsfc72

Thanks for all your development for our phones! You will be missed!


----------

